# Acheter un iPad



## Vladimok (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Quel est vraiment le réél interet d'acheter un ipad ?

Merci


----------



## cillab (26 Novembre 2013)

il n'y en a pas ,à  part de te faire plaisir avec un beau joujou 
garde ton téléphone avec son cadran  c'est sympa non???
si tu va plus loin ,garde ton ancienne télée en noir et blanc
 bonne nuit


----------



## Madalvée (26 Novembre 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quel est vraiment le réél interet d'acheter un ipad ?
> 
> Merci



En racheter un autre dans deux ans car iOS ne s'y installe plus.


----------



## Vladimok (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Noel approche, et l'ipad air, m'attire, malgré les problèmes d'écran jaune que l'on peut lire sur les forums (Dommage à ce prix)

Mais, quel réél intérêt d'avoir un iPad ?????

Mon cas, je possède un iMac (de 2007, ML, un peu lent, et quelques plantages sorties de veille), et un Macbook (2011, ML) (que je promène partout dans la maison, pas très pratique,encombrant et me sert également d'ordinateur de bureau qu'en je n'ai pas envie l'allumer l'imac, le macbook étant plus véloce et rapide)

Quand je rentre à la maison le soir, en plus de ma passion qui est le dessin et la peinture, direction l'iMac, temps d'allumage de la machine, consultation d'email, rss, un peu de facebook, consultation de quelques bricoles, qui en amène d'autres etc etc, résultat, il se passe 2 heures, voir des soirées entière, bref du temps de perdu, non productif, qui pourrai être optimisé

Je me disais qu'avec un iPad (je n'en ai pas encore), cela me permettrai d'allez à l'essentiel, la mise en oeuvres étant plus rapide, et de garder l'imac et/ou le macbook pour le véritable travail (gestion de mon site, photo de mes dessins que je publie et d'autres choses qui n'hésite un ordinateur).

Egalement, j'imprime énormément de dessin, qui me servent de modèle et d'inspiration pour mes toiles (donc papiers et encres utilisés). Avec un ipad je pourrai mettre les modèle affiché en grand, à proximité de mon plan de travail ou de mon chevalet.

Je me sers également énormément d'evernote pour la capture d'article, de page, que je consulte ultérieurement.

D'où ma question: L'ipad serait-il un réél gain pour moi ????


----------



## cillab (27 Novembre 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Noel approche, et l'ipad air, m'attire, malgré les problèmes d'écran jaune que l'on peut lire sur les forums (Dommage à ce prix)
> 
> Mais, quel réél intérêt d'avoir un iPad ?????
> ...



 achéte un PC ,pour changer ton vieux IMAC   et tu prends  une tablette SAMSUMG
et tu ne te poseras plus  de questions méthaphisique  
 pourquoi acheter unebelle voiture puissante ?????


----------



## mccawley2012 (27 Novembre 2013)

cillab a dit:


> achéte un PC ,pour changer ton vieux IMAC   et tu prends  une tablette SAMSUMG
> et tu ne te poseras plus  de questions méthaphisique
> pourquoi acheter unebelle voiture puissante ?????



Completement d'accord mise à part de prendre un iMac 21"5 pour remplacer l'iMac et prend un ipad Air en lieu et place de le Tablette Samsung ^^ hi hi

Non mais blague à part, l'iPad est l'outil idéal pour ceux qui aiment à être connecté souvent sans à avoir à promener un pc portable sous le bras. Les grosses tâches avec l'ordinnateur ( iMac ou PC Windaube.. dows, pardon ^^ ) et les consultations internet / les petits jeux avec la tablette ( l'iPad air ou l'iPad mini ( mais alors pas du tout ( troll on ) une tablette Samsung,  faut pas déconner quand même ^^ ( troff off ) ) )


----------



## rgi (27 Novembre 2013)

sinon tu a la surface 2 ou la nokia qui sont au dessus du lot ipad/tablette android !


----------



## cillab (27 Novembre 2013)

mccawley2012 a dit:


> Completement d'accord mise à part de prendre un iMac 21"5 pour remplacer l'iMac et prend un ipad Air en lieu et place de le Tablette Samsung ^^ hi hi
> 
> Non mais blague à part, l'iPad est l'outil idéal pour ceux qui aiment à être connecté souvent sans à avoir à promener un pc portable sous le bras. Les grosses tâches avec l'ordinnateur ( iMac ou PC Windaube.. dows, pardon ^^ ) et les consultations internet / les petits jeux avec la tablette ( l'iPad air ou l'iPad mini ( mais alors pas du tout ( troll on ) une tablette Samsung,  faut pas déconner quand même ^^ ( troff off ) ) )



 absolument d'accord avec toi si si tablette sansumg  pas cher et bon ils ont sortie un nouveau modéle,en noir et blanc encore moin cher ça envoie du bois  LOL


----------



## mccawley2012 (27 Novembre 2013)

rgi a dit:


> sinon tu a la surface 2 ou la nokia qui sont au dessus du lot ipad/tablette android !



Si c'était une vanne, elle est énorme. Si c'était sérieux, c'est énorme aussi ^^ merci !


----------



## rgi (28 Novembre 2013)

ah mince t'es aveugle ?


----------



## Somchay (28 Novembre 2013)

Perso, je trouve la question initiale plutôt légitime : avant d'avoir mon premier iPad, je ne voyais pas vraiment l'utilité des ces tablettes 



Vladimok a dit:


> Mais, quel réél intérêt d'avoir un iPad ?????
> 
> Quand je rentre à la maison le soir, en plus de ma passion qui est le dessin et la peinture, direction l'iMac, temps d'allumage de la machine, consultation d'email, rss, un peu de facebook, consultation de quelques bricoles, qui en amène d'autres etc etc, résultat, il se passe 2 heures, voir des soirées entière, bref du temps de perdu, non productif, qui pourrai être optimisé
> 
> Je me disais qu'avec un iPad (je n'en ai pas encore), cela me permettrai d'allez à l'essentiel, la mise en oeuvres étant plus rapide, et de garder l'imac et/ou le macbook pour le véritable travail (gestion de mon site, photo de mes dessins que je publie et d'autres choses qui n'hésite un ordinateur).



C'est exactement ça l'intérêt de l'iPad, faire toutes ces choses comme la consultation du net, des RSS, facebook etc... Mais aussi lecture de livres, magasines et journaux en format électronique. Bref tout ce qui est consultation justement ! Alors oui, c'est vraiment génial car c'est un outil particulièrement bien adapté pour ces fonctions là, de part son design, poids, encombrement, facilité en général... Et pour le travail plus sérieux, on se remet devant son ordi !


----------



## Ealdu (28 Novembre 2013)

@Vladimok


Le texte:




Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Noel approche, et l'ipad air, m'attire, malgré les problèmes d'écran jaune que l'on peut lire sur les forums (Dommage à ce prix)
> 
> Mais, quel réél intérêt d'avoir un iPad ?????
> ...







La signature de  Vladimok:


--------------------_&#8226; iMac alu 24&#8243;, DD 500Go, 4 Go de ram, Snow Leopard 10.6.8
&#8226; MacBook Pro 13" I5 + PC Portable
&#8226; iPad 3 32Go
&#8226; Nas Synology DS211_


  
C'est quoi le but du topic? Surtout qu'un peu avant tu cherchais un stylet pour iPad....


----------



## Vladimok (28 Novembre 2013)

L'ipad 3 est celui de ma femme.

Et le stylet, sera celui que j'achèterai, si je m'achète un iPad.


----------



## Ealdu (28 Novembre 2013)

Alors la réponse est simple pour toi:

Si tu te poses autant de questions, que tu ne vois pas l'utilité de l'iPad, que d'en avoir un sous tes yeux et que tu n'éprouver pas le besoin de "te l'approprier"....


Alors gardes tes sous, l'iPad n'est pas pour toi, sérieusement.


----------

